# The unassisted homebirth of Scarlett!



## Mum2b_Claire

I woke up at 4am with mild contractions and thought, ooh good, something is starting, slowly. As they were only lasting 10 seconds and were around 10 mins apart i sent OH to work at 6am thinking this would take all day to get going.

Ruby woke up at 7 and we cuddled in bed for a while, the contractions were getting more and more painful and i couldn't lie down any more, so we went downstairs and i put cbeebies on for Ruby while i got breakfast ready. 

While i was doing that, my contractions started coming all on top of each other, pretty painful, with no break. So i called the MWs, they said one would come out shortly. Called OH and asked him to come home and called my mum to come round for Ruby.

Ruby asked for more cereal so i went back to the kitchen, the contractions were getting pretty painful by this point and i was having to really tell myself to breathe and relax. Suddenly i needed the toilet so i went, but when i sat down i started to feel like i had to push and my waters went. i was a bit worried as i didn't think i could possibly be fully dilated so was a bit worried to push. but scarlett was very obviously right there, my body was pushing involuntarily so i had to go with it. i pushed and her head was born, then in the next contraction seconds later her body came out and i caught her. 

She was crying right away but a bit blue. i wrapped her in towel and went into the living room, ruby was fascinated that her baby sister was here and she said 'ooh, she's got little ears'. :haha: i rang the mws back and told them i had had the baby, she said the mw wasn't in the area yet so the paramedics were called. then my mum arrived at that point thank god! The MW and paramedics were there soon but there wasn't a great deal of point of the paramedics, they had nothing to do but they were lovely anyway and stayed to chat and be entertained by Ruby while the MW cut the cord, and helped me deliver the placenta. 

i lucikly didn't need stitches despite the 5 minute long 2nd stage!
Scarlett's latch really isn't great and she is very sleepy but she has still managed some really good feeds, so i am confident we will get there with BF this time! 

Oh and she weighs 6lb 15oz and is 49cm long. 

:cloud9:


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww congratulations, what a fast 2nd stage for you. I'm glad you and baby are doing fine after her quick entry into the world xx


----------



## sarakuday

congratulations!!! I'm so glad their weren't any complications. How long did your entire labor last?


----------



## moonbeam_sea

Huge congratulations! I would have been frightened to do it on my own! Good luck with the breastfeeding.


----------



## swalumni

Wow! You have a lot to be proud of! Congrats on your new little one.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Wow that was quick!

Congratulations Claire, looking forward to seeing photos xxx


----------



## isil

what a shock! When did your OH arrive? Congratulations :flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Wow congrats!!! x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

isil said:


> what a shock! When did your OH arrive? Congratulations :flower:

About an hour later! He was gutted to have missed it!


----------



## vaniilla

congrats! glad it all went well :flower:


----------



## Pingu

Wow that was quick, congratulations x


----------



## jen1604

Congratulations!!

That sounds amazing,I love how calm it sounds like you were about it all!Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## booflebump

Wow, well done Mama! That's amazing! And how lovely for Ruby just to be sitting eating her breakfast and then Mummy appears from the bathroom with her baby sister! :dance:


----------



## mrsraggle

WOW! Amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow what a fast labour!! Congrats and well done :) x


----------



## huggybear

Wow what a fantastic Birth story. Congratulations to you all! Xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

Wow, how incredible. Congratulations hun xx


----------



## rosie272

Congratulations on baby Scarlett, what a beautiful name! And what an amazing story :dance:


----------



## Blah11

Oh wow! Congrats hun!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh wow!! Amazing birth story. You did so well . Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Biddylee

congratulations! amazing story!


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations and well done. I bet your mum's face was also a picture! x


----------



## DonnaBallona

congratulations-what an amazing birth!


----------



## sarah0108

Awwww so happy for you! congrats on your little girl xx


----------



## karlilay

Lovely story! And one she will love to hear as she gets older. You did well not to go into shock hun... how amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## Sarahkka

What an amazing birth story! You are incredible!! Congrats!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Congratulations!!! What an amazing story. You are such a strong woman and the fact that you stayed so calm. Enjoy your beautiful little Scarlett! :cloud9:


----------



## Natasha2605

Massive congrats, I wondered if you'd gone into labour when I hadn't seen you about the Toddler section!xx


----------



## Rhiannon

amazing story claire - well done to you and congratulations xxx


----------



## babyhopesxx

Wow amazing story and well done for doing it all on your own :) i couldn't imagine doing that! I had an unplanned home birth but my OH arrived a few minutes before lo was born so you did amazingly well.


----------



## rwhite

How amazing, congrats! :D


----------



## TennisGal

What an amazing story!

Huge congratulations! Ruby and Scarlett, great names...

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Raggydoll

I can't imagine coping as well as you did. Congratulations. :flower:


----------



## Pink1981

Aw, thats amazing!! Congratulations!!! x


----------



## Poppy7

Wow! Well done Claire! That's amazing. So happy for you all.xx


----------



## Kel127

:happydance: Congrats! What an amazing birth story!!


----------



## Mary Jo

wow, huge congratulations, what a fantastic experience. so glad it all went well. :D how is Ruby enjoying being a big sister? xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Wow! what a fantastic birth story - well done!!! Congratulations on the birth of Scarlett xx


----------



## Eala

Wowsers, that's an incredible story! Well done you! Congratulations to you, your DH and Ruby, and welcome to the world, Scarlett! :)


----------



## OmarsMum

Aw, well done! This is an amazing birth story, Congrats Hun :hugs:


----------



## teal

Amazing story :hugs: Congratulations! xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Mary Jo said:


> wow, huge congratulations, what a fantastic experience. so glad it all went well. :D how is Ruby enjoying being a big sister? xx

She's been lovely with her. :cloud9: she's been singing to her and when Scarlett crying in the car earlier (had to go and buy smaller clothes :dohh: she's really little, only 3oz lighter than Ruby was at birth but so much more compact!) Ruby was chatting away to her and said ' i try to make her stop crying mummy'. I think it will be tough at first when I don't have the luxury of mum and / or OH being around, but we'll get there.

Thanks so much for the lovely comments everyone, it was a bit of an experience to say the least!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## Kimboowee

Aww congratulations to you all!


----------



## WinterKage

congratulations x x


----------



## RedRose

Wow that's so amazing, well done! Welcome to the world little Scarlett!


----------



## xemmax

WOW! What an amazing story... how long was the labour in total? 

Congratulations xx


----------



## ellismum

Wow, it was quick! Good luck with the BF and congratulations xxx


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Wow! What a fantastic Birth! Congratulation's on your little girl xx


----------



## Heidi

Thats an AMAZING birth story well done and congrats!!! Bless little ruby :D


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

xemmax said:


> WOW! What an amazing story... how long was the labour in total?
> 
> Congratulations xx

Thanks! About 4 hours total i think, but only the last 20 minutes the contractions were actually painful, i.e i had to concentrate on breathing through them. pushing was 5 mins i reckon.


----------



## hattiehippo

Ah big congratualtions to you all! I'd been wondering if your LO had arrived.

Glad everything went well - pretty amazing to have delivered you own baby!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations!


----------



## amandad192

Congratulations x


----------



## tu123

Wowzers! What an amazing labour! Sounds perfect. Clever you!


----------



## staceyg

wow congrats! :)


----------



## Laura87

Amazing! Congratulations :)


----------



## Courtcourt

WOW! Great job! Congrats on your new beauty, and terrific labor! Soooo sorry your OH missed it, but still congrats on the rest =)


----------



## baby09

Congratulations!!! Super fast pregnancy and labour :haha: beautiful name xxx


----------



## greenlady

Congratulations what a fantastic birth story! Well done doing it all on your own!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Wow, amazing birth story!!


----------



## Connah'sMommy

wow! I would have been scared stiff!

Well done you though,sounds like you handled that amazingly :Dxx


----------



## chellelou21

Congratulations!


----------



## buddyIV

Wow, what a birth story! Congratulations on the arrival of Scarlett! Glad to hear that everything went well, and that your all healthy and happy :flower:


----------



## taylor197878

congratations and to do it all by yourself is amaing well done.


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Oh my gosh, sounds amazing! Well done you, and congratulations x


----------



## pachamama

Wow! What an amazing story. Sounds like you held it together really well! Who needs midwives eh:haha::haha:

Good luck with the breastfeeding.

x


----------



## SimpleBaby

ok WOW... Congrats. :)


----------



## Cee108

Oh wow, that's quite amazing! And well done you, for keeping your head in this situation. I think I'd be screaming my head off or something! 

Congrats on your bundle of joy and yay @ Ruby being the 'elder' sibling now (feels funny to call someone so tiny 'elder' :haha:)


----------



## snow fairy

wow congrats hun x x


----------



## louandivy

Wow, what an amazing birth story! So how long was the labour in total? What a gorgeous name, so happy for you :) Get pics up soon pleaaaaase.


----------



## BabyJayne

Wow - that's amazing. Well done, and congratulations x


----------



## WW1

Congratulations! Well done for staying so cool, calm and collected! A great birth story :flower:


----------



## Rebaby

What a fantastic birth story- thanks for sharing :D Congratulations and well done :hugs:


----------



## Crawshaw

Congratulations!


----------



## bambino156

Oh wow, what a great birth story! I thought of you the other day, I hadn't been on b&b for a few days and I wondered whether you'd had your little girl yet, congratulations x


----------



## Wantapink1

WOW, amazing story and congrats xxx


----------



## embojet

Wow! How amazing x


----------



## Tacey

Can't believe I missed that you'd had your baby! Congratulations, and what a birth story to tell Scarlett. Hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Thanks so much for all the lovely comments!

I'm pleased to say Scarlett's poor latch was so much better within a couple of days and she's feeding brilliantly despite having a tongue tie. 

She lost none of her birthweight :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations!

You did a great job! That was so quick!!


----------



## future_numan

What a fantastic birth story, and you were so calm about it.
It actually helps calm my fear of being alone if the baby decides to come fast..

Thank you, :hugs:


----------



## kerrie24

Wow.
What a great job you did! Big congrats x


----------



## Carrie&Char

congrats xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Awww congrats love. What a wonderful birth story :cloud9: xx


----------



## XfairyhopesX

oh my word claire im sooooooooooooo proud of you well done i had no idea xxxx


----------



## shopgirl771

wow what an amazing experience. well done and congratulations x


----------



## vintagecat

That's so amazing! Congratulations on your baby! :)


----------



## Baby France

Never in a million years have I just found this :dohh:

Its sounds like you had a fast and calm birth! :headspin: :yipee: at the arrival of Scarlett!

:cloud9: Hope you are all ok x x x


----------



## Dahlia2007

What a great story of the strength of a woman in labor! Congratulations on Scarlett and good luck with breastfeeding!


----------



## cdj1

Oh wow, did you plan to give birth at home? x


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------

